# brakes



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone Know what new rear calipers will cost for 2006 se-r or have any for sale


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

nyr2002nyr said:


> does anyone Know what new rear calipers will cost for 2006 se-r or have any for sale



go with the brembo complete set 1260.00 for all four


----------



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> go with the brembo complete set 1260.00 for all four


Yeah i priced them already i was just wondering if anyone knew what the stock calipers cost new


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Were do you order bembo stuff from.*

" bembo complete set 1260.00 for all four "
What web site did you go to, to order them from that fits the Altima SE-R.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

darkblueangel said:


> " bembo complete set 1260.00 for all four "
> What web site did you go to, to order them from that fits the Altima SE-R.



use google..lo...or if you go to stillen.com they have a big brake kit as well ..same thingas th brembos


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

If any one still knows the model or the website or any information on that please send me a link or something im looking to upgrade my stock brakes ASAP!


----------



## ZULU (Jan 7, 2008)

Courtesyparts is a pretty decent website for Nissan parts;

2005 to 2006 Nissan Altima SE R


----------

